# bear sighting Rocksprings



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Friend of a guy I work with caught this on his game cam somewhere around Rocksprings. Disregard date and time.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yowzaa, watch out for that fella after the sun goes down


----------



## bollomb (Apr 23, 2013)

cool. anymore to the story?


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks like a little Boar. They come up from Mexico and out West. Sure would be neat if they could make a come back in the Hill Country. 

Only down side would be damage to feeders. You think a **** is bad!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

yep that area has bears but not many?


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

And all this time I have been blaming the *****...


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Manbearpig!!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Yep, last year I was in my stand and about 350yds to my right I saw one going up an old game/stock trail straight away from me. I wasn't sure til he turned sideways a little and that cinnamon colored snout removed all doubt. By the time I got my vidcam out of my daypack he was gone. I pm'd a few Carta Valley area hunters and found out it wasn't all that uncommon. Nobody on our lease has any gamecam pics or sightings. They all gave me a hard time until they talked to the leasemaster next to us and he showed them pictures. I know what I saw.lol...... Tx Biologist(2cooler) might be interested to know about your photo. Don't shoot them, they're protected big time ($10,000 worth) If they become a nuisance contact TPWD. Where near RS was your sighting?


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

Sure interested in sightings. We (TPWD) are monitoring populations and assisting landowners in measures and information about management of the species. We also have been experimenting in bear determent idea for hunters and landowners. If its really bad we will haze and harass the offending overgrown **** so he does not get into bigger trouble. Just a word to all hunters watch your trash and deer feed. Bears are on the increase and will be huge pain the *** if the behavior continues. Trust me I know we are working with a landowner and hunters in Sonora on a sow and cubs now and she's not bad just hungry and has caused some damage.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome pic bbbbbbears in Texas cool.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

2 Cool!!!!!!


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

That's 2cool


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Had 'em on our lease out near Pandale many years ago. Cool to know they are there but they do tear up some stuff.


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

Very cool! Looks like you need a YETI out there.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

I can see where the play he k on feeders


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

If you think that is Crazy there was a black bear spotted here close to Falcon Lake in Rio Grande Valley. Now THAT is a rare sight.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Cool pic!


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

They are being released by the Yeti corporation so people finally have a legit reason to buy their ice chests.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Picture was taken by a friend of a friend and sorry I do not have more (any) specifics.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

They are hard on feeders.


----------



## foulhook13 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Bear*

We had three raoming around our place south of Ozona a couple years ago. Didn't see them last year. Cool Pic.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Story about East Texas Bears
http://www.chron.com/news/article/Black-bears-come-home-to-East-Texas-4793763.php?cmpid=hpts


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

My brother seen one about 10 years ago deer hunting about 10 miles from Bush Airport in Houston . We were about 5 miles from Spring in Montgomery county. I didn't see the bear but it was in the woods not far from me. I did see the tracks that it made in the mud. We took pictures and sent them to TPW . They said Montgomery county had a lot of reported sighting at the time.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

2cool! 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------

